# Sourcing an adjustable OPV



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

I spent Sunday bringing a 1986 Baby back to life. It's now sitting on my counter and looks fabulous with its red lights and metal frame. I think I got some extra satisfaction from having restored a machine of that age. There was really nothing wrong with it that a bit of TLC (and a lot of citric acid) couldn't sort out. Ha!

I was expecting to see an adjustable OPV inside, but it seems to have just the standard water inlet instead. Can anyone advise where I might be able to buy one from? I'm really not fussed about if it's used/new or whatever, I just desperately want to be able to turn the pressure down slightly.

Many thanks!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, if i remember rightly, the the old baby has the OPV on the pump check this link, its item 36

http://www.partsguru.com/user/ER0156.PDF

yours is older but i think they still had them.

mark


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Saw a tip once on an older model Silvia.. pre OPV about adding a washer to the pressure release valve which dropped the pressure down a touch (add more washers if needed)





 I don't know if your baby works in the same way but if it does than this is much cheaper and a washer is easily sourced


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think this one is my model: http://partsguru.com/user/ER0249parts.pdf

Helpfully, all the parts are listed in Italian and google doesn't have a particularly accurate translation for "adjustable over pressure valve." Would anyone care to take a look?

Washer trick sounds interesting. I'm still getting to grips with the layout of an older gaggia, but I shall take a look at how that might work!


----------

